# Ipad et fichiers office



## akik26 (12 Avril 2010)

Je me permets de poster ici car il me reste beaucoup de questions quant à l'ipad. Après réflexion, la meilleure combinaison pour mon utilisation serait une combinaison Ipad et Macbook pro 15' : ce dernier en mode relativement sédentaire avec un à deux déplacements par semaine pour travailler à la bibliothèque (c'est quand même lourd 2.59 kg) sur différents travaux. L'Ipad me permettra de déplacer partout mes travaux et de les éditer. Mais plusieurs questions restent en supens :
L'Ipad permettra t'il de lire les fichiers word et excel? Et surtout de les éditer?
La synchronisation par itunes se fera comment? Parce que je ne vois pas de volet pour ce genre de fichiers!

Merci pour vos réponses! Si d'ailleurs quelqu'un verrait une meilleure solution pour mes besoins qu'il m'en fasse part : un travail sédentaire aisé et confortable, un compagnon nomade léger et efficace me permettant de travailler, écouter de la musique, regarder des films. Tout ce qui me fait un peu peur c'est le poids du MBP en 15', limite rebutant... 
Mais le 13' me ferait acheter un écran externe pour avoir un travail réellement confortable...


----------



## twinworld (14 Avril 2010)

y a pas de raison qu'on puisse pas ouvrir les fichiers Word et Excel. A mon avis, il y a aura sûrement une application similaire à celle qui existe déjà pour iPhone qui permet l'édition.

Maintenant, pour ce qui concerne l'utilisation nomade pour de l'édition, personnellement je ne suis pas convaincu. A mon sens, l'iPad sera parfait pour lire des documents, écrire un mail et, de temps en temps, éventuellement faire de petites corrections à un fichier Word que vous recevriez par Mail. 

Mais si c'est pour se trimbaler un dock et un clavier d'appoints pour être à l'aise, je préfère garder mon 15 pouces qui permet surtout une plus grande liberté pour accéder à tout type de fichiers.


----------



## akik26 (15 Avril 2010)

C'est sur on est d'accord mais le simple fait de pouvoir trimballer partout mes fichiers word pour pouvoir les consulter via l'application pages d'Apple (ça c'est possible au moins? Avec respect de la syntaxe et de la mise en forme?) me ravi déjà et me permettra de travailler tout en consultant mes fichiers grace a l'ipad!  Les jours ou j'aurai besoin d'ecrire de longs textes je nhesiterai pas a trimballer mon MacBook pro 15 pouces comme toi donc...  Cela me parait une solution équilibrée!?


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Heureux propriétaire d'un iPad, j'ai installé une application qui me permet d'importer et de visionner des fichiers Offices. Donc sans soucis de ce côté.


----------



## akik26 (15 Avril 2010)

Il faut passer par ce type d'application pour visionner des fichiers office ou il est possible de recourir à Pages d'Apple? 
Ton logiciel permet d'éditer les fichiers office? C'est quoi?


----------



## twinworld (15 Avril 2010)

Pages sur l'ordi parvient parfaitement à lire les documents .doc ou .xls. Le seul inconvénient, et qu'il ne permet pas de sauvegarder par défaut dans ce format. Il faut à chaque fois exporter. J'ai pas encore pu tester sur iPad, mais il est possible que l'iWork de l'iPad reprenne cette manière de faire.


----------



## akik26 (15 Avril 2010)

Au moins on pourra les lire...
Qu'est ce que tu entends par exporter? Si j'édite un document .doc donc word, je ne peux pas le sauvegarder sous ce format c'est ça? Que faut il faire à ce moment là?


----------



## twinworld (15 Avril 2010)

akik26 a dit:


> je ne peux pas le sauvegarder sous ce format c'est ça? Que faut il faire à ce moment là?


alors, je distingue "sauvegarder" un fichier, où une fois que vous avez choisi le format de destination, toutes les sauvegardes - en faisant [commane-s] par exemple - durant votre travail sont effectuée dans le format choisi. Et "exporter" un fichier, où chaque fois que vous voulez enregistrer votre travail, vous devez ouvrir le menu déroulant et choisir l'otion exporter, puis le format de destination. C'est juste un peu fastidieux. Cela dit, vous pouvez aussi ouvrir le document .doc reçu par mail, le sauver au format .pages, travailler-modifier-sauvergarder, puis exporter une seule fois à la fin de vos modifications si vous devez le renvoyer par mail à quelqu'un qui n'a pas iWork.


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Sur le site d'Apple voilà ce qui est dit, je cite : 

"_iPad, la bonne entente.
Partagez facilement et de multiples façons les documents que vous aurez créés dans Pages : joignez-les à un e-mail au format Pages pour Mac, Microsoft Word ou PDF ou téléchargez-les sur la version bêta publique d'iWork.com. Et si quelqu'un vous envoie un document Pages ou Word par e-mail, vous pourrez facilement l'importer dans Pages pour iPad  pour être revu et modifié._"


----------



## twinworld (15 Avril 2010)

clagir a dit:


> Sur le site d'Apple voilà ce qui est dit, je cite :
> 
> "_iPad, la bonne entente.
> Partagez facilement et de multiples façons les documents que vous aurez créés dans Pages : joignez-les à un e-mail au format Pages pour Mac, Microsoft Word ou PDF ou téléchargez-les sur la version bêta publique d'iWork.com. Et si quelqu'un vous envoie un document Pages ou Word par e-mail, vous pourrez facilement l'importer dans Pages pour iPad &#8212; pour être revu et modifié._"


oui, ce n'est en rien contradictoire avec ce que je soulignais. Le texte ne pas si, comme pour la version iWork des ordi où il y a deux modes d'enregistrement : sauvegarder et exporter, la version iWork des iPad reprend la même façon de fonctionner.


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Je ne voulais en rien te contredire.


----------



## tmeritan (24 Avril 2010)

Désolé mais il n'est pas possible d'intégrer efficacement l'iPad dans une intégration bureautique avec iwork (iPad). La suite est tout juste bonne à ouvrir des fichiers envoyés par mail, elle les renvoie ensuite par mail ou les pousse sur iwork.com mais sans jamais plus pouvoir les rouvrir ... la plus grosse contrainte étant qu'on ne peut même pas synhroniser des fichiers via iTunes... Dommage, les appli iworkipad sont top, mais elle ne servent à rien sans une vraie intégration de fichier.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

@tmeritant ==> Si tu peux synchro via iTunes les fichiers qui sont sur iWorks faut juste les exporter au format que tu souhaite (PDF, iWork, etc..) via l'application elle même et après sur iTunes quand tu va dans l'onglet Application tu retrouveras tes fichiers


----------



## wayne (23 Juillet 2010)

tmeritan a dit:


> Désolé mais il n'est pas possible d'intégrer efficacement l'iPad dans une intégration bureautique avec iwork (iPad). La suite est tout juste bonne à ouvrir des fichiers envoyés par mail, elle les renvoie ensuite par mail ou les pousse sur iwork.com mais sans jamais plus pouvoir les rouvrir ... la plus grosse contrainte étant qu'on ne peut même pas synhroniser des fichiers via iTunes... Dommage, les appli iworkipad sont top, mais elle ne servent à rien sans une vraie intégration de fichier.



La tu dérapes.... On peut lire, modifier et réexporter. Pour moi, le souci est de conserver dans son iPad en l'organisant par répertoire... Il faut un truc genre goodreader


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2010)

Pour ce genre de fichier Office à travailler sur un iPad et un ordinateur, je passerai par Document to Go. Une des meilleures solutions a ce niveau-là pour la lecture, la retouche et le classement des fichiers Word et Excel.


----------



## wayne (24 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Pour ce genre de fichier Office à travailler sur un iPad et un ordinateur, je passerai par Document to Go. Une des meilleures solutions a ce niveau-là pour la lecture, la retouche et le classement des fichiers Word et Excel.



Chui d'accord


----------



## Tuncurry (24 Juillet 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Chui d'accord



Il faut reconnaître que c'est globalement gonflant de ne pas pouvoir simplement travailler sur des fichiers textes ou autres sans avoir recours à des applis dont la seule légitimité est de contourner les blocages dont Apple a intentionnellement truffé son Ipad. Leur business model n'aurait pas souffert me semble t'il d'un peu plus de souplesse quand à s'intégrer à des réseaux existants et pouvoir lire et modifier nos fichiers basiques. Apple a montré la voie dans le design et l'interface. Vivement que la concurrence arrive !!!!


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2010)

Sur un ordinateur, le Pack Office n'est absolument pas livré en standard. Donc, c'est pareil non.


----------



## Tuncurry (24 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Sur un ordinateur, le Pack Office n'est absolument pas livré en standard. Donc, c'est pareil non.



Non, ce n'est pas une question de softs gratuits/payants mais de capacité de ces mêmes softs à travailler intelligemment et sans lourdeur excessives.
Autant l'Ipad est génial pour parcourir le web, écouter de la musique, etc. autant il est excessivement bridé pour s'intégrer à un réseau existant et travailler souplement et efficacement sur les fichiers basiques : word excel pwt...


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2010)

C'est normal, ce n'est pas la même chose.

Mais bon, j'arrive à écrire parfaitement mes textes sur mon iPad puis je finalise la mise en page sir l'ordi.


----------

